Ask HN: Which distributed cache is Cloudflare using for their 1.1.1.1? - xstartup
======
palerdot
> Instead of relying on a centralized cache, DNS resolver, 1.1.1.1, uses an
> innovative distributed cache, which we will talk about in a later blog[1]

You need to wait for the official blog post from cloud flare to get precise
details on the implementation.

1) [https://blog.cloudflare.com/dns-
resolver-1-1-1-1/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/dns-resolver-1-1-1-1/)

~~~
xstartup
I am unable to sleep in its anticipation. Is there any ETA?

~~~
floatingatoll
The post is up.

------
jgrahamc
The core resolver is [https://www.knot-resolver.cz/](https://www.knot-
resolver.cz/)

